# Super Barbenköder (Geheimtipp)



## Killerwels (26. Februar 2004)

Man hört ja immer das Käse u.s.w. der beste Köder für Barben ist aber ich ja da noch nen "Geheimtipp" sehr billig aber sehr effektiv  Ich Angel am Rhein bei Düsseldorf ausschließlich mit Paniermehlteig auf Barben. 
Ganz normales Paniermehl mit Wasser zu nem Teig kneten und fertig *g* Ok ok jetzt kommt das wo die Barben wohl drauf stehen, RUM! Diese kleinen Flaschen, die die Mutter immer zum Backen nimmt genau die meine ich  
Auf 500 g. Paniermehl kommt ca. die hälfte der kleinen Flasche und fertig.  Kennt das noch jemand von euch??? Oder ist das gar kein "Geheimköder"??? 

Gruß 
Dirk
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2004)

Rum oder Rumaroma??
Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, kann aber funzen.


----------



## Killerwels (26. Februar 2004)

Genau, dieses Rumaroma in den kleinen Flaschen. Also, ich kann nur sagen das ich damit Prima fange und ein Versuch ist es auf jedenfall wert!


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Wow, hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
Die Sache mit dem Paniermehlteig ist mir bekannt, aber dass man den Teig mit Rumaroma verfeinern soll, war mir nicht bekannt.

Ich werds mal ausprobieren, wenns mal wieder auf die Bartelträger gehen soll.
Wie hält eigentlich der Teig dann am Haken?

MfG Tpm


----------



## harley (26. Februar 2004)

genau das mit dem halten am hacken ist mir auch nicht klar .... habe bis heute immer mit käse oder madenbüschel geangelt ...

gruss

harley


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Februar 2004)

An der Altmühl, das ist ein kleiner Fluss bei uns, fisch ich nur mit Tauwürmern.
Ich fisch zwar auch mit Käse und Maden, aber am besten sind Tauwürmer.
Mit ihnen fang ich auf alle Fälle die größten.

Bei starker Strömung kann ich mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass der Teig recht lang hält.

MfG Tom


----------



## Killerwels (26. Februar 2004)

Der Teig hält Bombenfest wenn man nicht zu viel Wasser nimmt und ihn schön durchknetet! Am besten zur einer runden Kugel formen wie ein Boilie der größe 24mm oder so und schon kann gefangen werden *g*


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo !
Geheimtipp für Barben an meinem Hausgewässer,der oberösterreichischen Traun sind 3-4Stk Larven der Köcherfliege,
auch unter dem Namen Sprock oder Steinhäuseln bekannt!
Diese Larven sind enorm eiweißreich und verströmen einen Duft,der für Barben und auch für Forellen unwiderstehlich ist!!
Wenn man damit fischt,hat man Fanggarantie!!#6


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Februar 2004)

@gismowolf:
Woher bekommst du dann die Köcherfliegenlarven?


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

@Shogun!
Als AUCH-FLIEGENFISCHER drehe ich öfter Steine um,die im Wasser liegen,um zu sehen,welche Insekten in dem von mir 
gerade befischtem Gewässerabschnitt vorkommen.Und aus Erfahrung weiß ich jetzt,daß Köcherfliegenlarven kaltes,frisches Quellwasser bevorzugen.Entweder fließt das Quellwasser von der
Uferböschung hinein oder die Quelle tritt direkt im Flußbett zutage,was aber nur bei Niedrigwasser erkennbar ist!An den 
Steinunterseiten haften dann (wenn sie dort vorkommen),je nach Steingröße und Zerklüftung(=Unebenheiten bei Konglomeraten) 
bis zu 20 Steinhäuseln,mit denen man schon einige Fische fangen
kann.So eingesammelte Steinhäuseln kann man in der untersten 
Klimazone des Kühlschrankes ohne Wasser in einer mit Luftlöchern versehenen Wurmdose aus Kunststoff(jedoch wegen der Gattin zusätzlich in einem Papiersack)bis drei Wochen problemlos aufbewahren!


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

@gismowolf!
Köcjerfliegenlarven oder Zuckmückemlarven sind auch in einem wohlsortierten Kleintierladen zu erhalten (wenn diese eine Kühltheke besitzen). Hie gibt es nämlich diese als Futter für zierfische usw. .Ebenfalls habe ich tiefgefrorene  Köfis sowie Babymäuse (Raubfische!) dort entdeckt. Dies wahrscheinlich als Futter für Terrarien gedacht.

Eigentlich wollt ich ja nur ne Wassertränke für meine Sittiche


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

Und so sehen die Larven der Köcherfliege(Sedge)in ihren
Steinhäuseln aus.Die Hülle auseinanderbrechen und die 
Weiß-gelbliche Larve herausziehen und wie eine Made am
Kopfende zart durchstechen!#6


----------



## soeketroete (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Killerwels _
> *Man hört ja immer das Käse u.s.w. der beste Köder für Barben ist aber ich ja da noch nen
> 
> ...interessant, interessant! Ich hab ja schon oft gehört, dass es in meiner Heimatstadt Düsseldorf außerordentliche Barbenbestände gäbe, habe aber noch nie eine gefangen. Und ich habe schon Käse versucht und Maden und versch. Würmer, ich habe meine Köder in die Hauptströmung gepfeffert, an der Strömungskante abgelegt, in Buhnenfeldern geangelt pi pa po.
> ...


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

@Tauwurm!
Da geht`s Dir aber gut,wenn Du solche Köder im Zoohandel 
kaufen kannst.Bei uns am Land gibt es sowas nicht,dafür hab ich den Vorteil,immer frische Köder fangen zu können,wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe!!


----------



## NorbertF (26. Februar 2004)

@soeketroete:
In der Donau in Regensburg habe ich sehr viel auf Barben gefischt und auch pro Ansitz mindestens drei gefangen. Es ist der Wahnsinn wieviele Barben es da gibt. Dort habe ich viel herumprobiert um die fängigste Methode zu finden und folgendes hat sich ganz klar herausgestellt:

o Top Köder ist Dosenmais, gefolgt von in Milch eingelegten Käsewürfeln. Wenige Barben (eher kleinere) habe ich auf Maden gefangen. Auf Wurm nur eine einzige.
o In der Strömung sind die meisten und auch die grössten. (Meine grösste war über 80cm lang, ein Wahnsinnsdrill sogar an der schweren Grundrute)
o Am Wichtigsten überhaupt: Fanggarantie hatte ich in der Morgendämmerung. Tagsüber so gut wie keine Chance und abends auch sehr wenig (da wars eh sinnvoll auf Aal zu fischen).
Aber am frühen Morgen alle 5 Minuten ein heftiger Anbiss.

Gruss
Norbert

Nachtrag: Die Angel musst Du in der Hand halten, die Anbisse erfolgen dermassen heftig dass ansonsten entweder die Angel weg ist oder zumiindest der Köder abgefressen bevor Du auch nur zuckst. Schwere Grundruten mit so 150 gramm Wurfgewicht sind gut. Einwerfen und dann rantreiben lassen bis es liegenbleibt. So 100 Gramm Blei sind prima.


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

@gismowolf
um diesen vorteil bist du sicherlich zu beneiden! Frische Köder wären und sind mir auf alle Fälle lieber!

@NorbertF
Dosenmais sagst Du?  Wieviele auf einem (welchen) Haken (wenn Du es mir verraten möchtest vorausgesetzt 
Habe es probiert, aber da waren dann nur die Schleien und Brassen (gegen Schleien habe ich ja garnichts .-))


----------



## Killerwels (26. Februar 2004)

*Re: Re: Super Barbenköder (Geheimtipp)*



> _Original geschrieben von soeketroete _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Also, im diesen Jahr war ich noch nicht auf Barben aus da ich die Barben immer aauf der Plattform der Lausward gefangen habe die war aber immer überschwämt. Sicherlich gibt es auch andere Stellen wo es bestimmt gut klappen könnte z.b. die Hafeneinfahrt u.s.w. Wo angelst Du denn so am Rhein? Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam Ansitzen und ich bringe dann den "Wunderteig" mit :m 

Gruß
Dirk #h


----------



## NorbertF (26. Februar 2004)

Klar möchte ich es verraten, ich bin froh wenn ich auch mal was helfen kann!

Ich habe Karpfenhaken der Grösse 4 an 0,35 oder 0,30er Vorfach verwendet, weil die Barben dort einfach so gross waren und den habe ich komplett mit Maiskörnern vollgepackt, einige noch auf das Vorfach hochgezogen. Der Brocken wäre garantiert zu gross gewesen für ne Schleie. Die Strömung war wohl auch eher zu hart für Schleien.

Einziger "Beifang" auf den Mais war hin und wieder ein grosser Döbel (von 50 cm aufwärts).  

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## soeketroete (26. Februar 2004)

@Norbert
Vielen Dank für die Tips, so hab ich  es auch versucht...(außer das mit dem Mais), aber nichts erwischt (vielleicht muss ich früher aufstehen)

@Killerwels
Können wir gerne mal machen (ich angel zwar lieber Zander (lecker) aber so einen Barben-Drill möchte ich auch mal erleben).
Ich angel meistens gegenüber der Lausward in der Einfahrt zum Neusser Hafen (weil ich faul bin, und das direkt vor meiner Haustür ist...).
Die berühmte Lausward-Plattform habe ich noch nicht getstet, aber es spricht nichts dagegen.
Ich schick dir per PN mal meine Telefonnummer.


----------



## NorbertF (26. Februar 2004)

früher aufstehen ist wahrscheinlich wirklich der Schlüssel 
Leider. Ich hasse früh aufstehn


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

@NorbertF
Danke für den Tipp und ich werde es versuchen. #z
Nun habe  ich aber auch noch eine Frage: Läßt Du die Spitze frei oder ist diese im Mais an der Spitze versteckt? Hier gibt es ja bekanntlich verschieden Aussagen. Damals im fischerkurs hieß es, die Spitze unbedingt verstecken und in den meisten Literaten steht aber , diese muß immer freigelassen werden.


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

:z


----------



## NorbertF (26. Februar 2004)

ich glaube das ist völlig egal 
Ausserdem bleibt die wegen der Strömung eh nicht bedeckt. Entweder rutscht das Korn ein wenig nach Richtung Hakenbogen oder es fällt ab. In der Strömung überlegen die Fische nicht lange, sonst sind sie gewohnt dass der Happen abgetrieben ist bevor sie hin und her überlegen. Die packen vehement zu


----------



## lector (26. Februar 2004)

*Bin dabei*

@ Killerwels
@ soeketroete 

Also Jungs vom Niederrhein ich bin auch dabei !!!
Wenns um Barben und Co geht....

Tom


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. Februar 2004)

Jedes Gewässer ist anders und am Rhein um Düsseldorf mit Tauwurm, Mistwurm, Fliegenlarven und ähnlichem auf Barben zu angeln, ist fast zwecklos( das kann ja südlich ganz anders sein )  Mais funktioniert hin und wieder ;Mini-Wobbler und kleine Köderfische bringen auch gelegentlichen Fang.
Nach 30 Jahren Barbenangeln ( nicht nur ) um Düsseldorf könnt Ihr mir glauben, dass Käse ( Walnussgrösse mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen und am Ende 2 - 3 Maden ) ) in der wärmeren und 20 Maden in der kälteren Jahreszeit der beste Köder sind.
Ich nehme Wurmhaken ( da hält alles besser ) der Grösse 3 - 4 und mindestens 35er Schnur.
Das Wichtigste ist jedoch, dass man die Barbenstellen kennt ( Kiesbänke ) und die richtige Bebleiung wählt.
Von der Buhnenspitze in die Strömung, wobei das Blei durch den Schiffssog über den Kies wandert ( 100 Gramm-Blei ) , vom Ufer aus 60 - 80 Gramm Blei. Die meisten Bisse kommen, wenn das Blei in Bewegung ist. Und Barben beissen nicht immer so heftig, dass die Angel aus der Halterung fliegt. Vielfach Bisse erlebt, wie bei Rotaugen und ebenso oft erlebt, dass die Barbe zwei- bis dreimal vorsichtig an den Köder geht.
Ich hab allerdings auch schon erlebt, dass mein Wallerknüppel krumm wie ein Flitzebogen war.
Man muss manchmal ein wenig Übung haben, den Biss beim Strömungsdruck ( insb. durch Schiffe ) zu erkennen.
Ich kann es hier im Board  nicht glauben, dass die Barbenangelei im Rhein um Düsseldorf so schwierig ist, denn es gibt bei uns mehr Barben als Rotaugen oder Brassen, was vor 20 Jahren genau umgekehrt war ( Kormorane ist das Stichwort )
Ich fange im Jahr mindestens 20 - 30 Barben und immer tagsüber, weil die Nacht uns andere Fische beschert.
Nix ist mit früh aufstehen.
Also, wer mal Lust hat, dem zeige ich hier um Düsseldorf ein paar gute Stellen und wie man diese beangelt.
Gruß
Herbert


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. Februar 2004)

Nachtrag = Das mit dem Paniermehl werde ich natürlich auch einmal ausprobieren


----------



## nikmark (26. Februar 2004)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was unser Forellenudo dazu sagt :q 
Er ist ja "Aldi-Emmentaler-Fan", aber man munkelt, er hat es auch schon mal mit Früstücksfleisch versucht.
(Deshalb wohl auch die Proportionen :q :q :q )

...aber im Ernst, wer hat es schon mal mit diesem ungemein gut riechenden Harzer Käse probiert. Das müsste doch auch was sein ! 

Nikmark


----------



## lindenerspezial (26. Februar 2004)

@hakengrösse1

Ja, so gehen wohl die Erfahrungen auseinander...

Ich fange meine Barben nahezu ausschliesslich auf Tauwurm. Man könnte vermuten, dass ich auch fast ausschliesslich den besagten Köder verwende, aber ich habe schon oft mit Käse etc. geangelt, sowohl im Sommer als auch im Winter...

Es spielen eben viele Faktoren eine Rolle und DEN Köder oder DIE Angelmethode mit dem Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und einer Übertragbarkeit auf alle Gewässer kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht geben. 

(Trotzdem ist es natürlich interessant, davon zu lesen; Anregungen und Impulse sind nicht verkehrt ;-))


----------



## lector (26. Februar 2004)

*Nun schon zu viert*

@ Hakengrösse 1

Ja dann wären wir wohl schon zu viert ! Oder?
Ich kann deine Aussage zu den Barben um Düsseldorf bestätigen.
Wir haben soviele Cormorane wie es in Venedig Tauben gibt!!! 
Käse und Maden sind Top!

Gruß Tom


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

Käse mögen sie selbstverständlich auch gerne.Ich nehm da ab
und zu auch Traunseer Raclettekäs - ein Würfel an den Haken,
ein Würfel in den Mund und mein Gismo half mir auch dabei!:q


----------



## Killerwels (26. Februar 2004)

Es werden immer mehr :q :m 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Jetblack (26. Februar 2004)

@gismowolf

ich bin zwar nicht der Barbenfreak - aber Koecherfliegenlarven sind nach meiner Erfahrung der Ueberkoeder schlechthin fuer alle fische, die in Gewaessern mit Koecherfliegen vorkommen. Gleiches gilt fuer die diversen anderen Larven, die man so unter Steinen in sauberen Fliessgewaessern findet - wenn es denn erlaubt ist, sie zu verwenden.

Ich muss mal meine alten Fotos sichten - Ende der 70er haben wir mit fast fingerlangen Steinfliegenlarven im Rio Grande super Erfolge auf Channel Cats gehabt, ircgend wo gibt's noch ein Bild von dem Untierchen...

Jetblack


----------



## lector (26. Februar 2004)

*Und wann*

Habt Ihr schon einen Termin im Auge fürs Barben Angeln am Rhein um Düsseldorf ???


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

@Servus Jetblack!
Du meinst wahrscheinlich solche Steinfliegenlarven,die ja wahre Ungetüme werden können und nur im saubersten Wasser mit
Güte 1 bis 1,5 vorkommen!Ein ganz besonders guter Köder,aber 
wo die Fische sowas nicht auf der täglichen Speisekarte haben,
sind sie etwas verkannt und nicht so fängig!


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

jetzt muß ich Euch noch den Fisch,um den es hier geht reinstellen,
Barbe,ca.60cm,gefangen auf Köcherfliegenlarve in der Antiesen
im Vorjahr.


----------



## lector (26. Februar 2004)

*Schöner*

Sehr Schöne Barbe Gratuliere :m


----------



## Jetblack (26. Februar 2004)

@Gismowolf,

nein, die waren anders - evtl. auch keine Steinfliegen, so wie wir sie kennen. Sorry fuer die beschissene Qualitaet des Bildes, ich hab's mit nen Palm auf die Schnelle aus dem Album abgelichtet...

...aber gut gefangen hat man damit 

Jetblack


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. Februar 2004)

Mein Nachtkommentar für heute:
Ich bleibe dabei = Jedes Gewässer ist anders und da, wo ich ( nicht immer allein ) die Barben angeln, bleiben die erwähnten Köder mein ( unser ) Top- Favorit.
In den Strömungsverhältnissen hält weder Frühstücksfleisch noch irgendwelcher weicher Käse ( mag ja woanders funtionieren ) 
Um noch einen drauf zu setzen = Es gibt Stellen, da hält bei 200Gramm-Blei noch nicht einmal der Holländer lange aus.
Das Blai zieht mehrmals 20 Meter nach links und nach rechts, dann ist der Käse futsch. Dort bringe ich nur Maden mit und in diesen Strömungen habe ich meine dicksten Dinger an Land gezogen ( Weihnachten 1998 = 10 Pfund )
Übrigens kein Witz = Willst Du im Winter im Rhein mal Rotaugen oder Brassen fangen = Zwischen den Buhnen nix los; in der Strömung mit 200 Gramm Blei kannste Glück haben ( schon fast pervers aber fängig ) 
Probiert es mal aus.
Gruß 
Herbert


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

@Jetblack!
Dieses Insekt sieht fast wie eine Libellenlarve aus!Kann ich mir vorstellen,daß da alle Fische enorm gebissen haben.Am 
Neusiedlersee  gibt es so ähnliche in dieser Größe,der Körper ist jedoch gelb und schwarz gebändert!
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,daß an heißen Sommertagen,wenn die Fische auch überhaupt  keine Lust zu beißen haben,solche Insektenlarven doch noch die Fische reizen!
An solchen Tagen sag ich mir immer,daß ich die Fische fange,die trotzdem beißen und so ist es auch meist.


----------



## Jetblack (27. Februar 2004)

@gismowolf,

das ist kein Libellenlarve. Die Amerikaner nennen dasTierchen Hellgrammite, und das ist die Larve der Dobsonfly (keine Ahnung, ob's was vergleichbares in Europa gibt).

hier noch ein besseres Bild:
http://www.geocities.com/magickcanoe7/glenisle/hellgrammite.html

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2004)

@Servus Jetblack!
Diese Dobsonfly ist ja ein Monsterinsekt,schau Dir mal die 
Beißzange an,die sie hat und das bei dieser Größe!#t


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2004)

Hier der Körper der Libellenlarve,dunkel und hell gebändert!
Da ist schon ein Unterschied.Aber auch die Libellenlarven leben
räuberisch und vergreifen sich sogar an Kleinfischen!


----------



## Jetblack (27. Februar 2004)

@Gismowolf,

ja, genau die sind das -  Sehen aber fieser aus, als sie sind. Knuffig, oder - die haben einen hohen "Schreifaktor"  

Jetblack


----------

